

Show HN: Rainy cities for pluviophiles: .js rain simulator - krozo
http://pluvior.com

======
Nadya
[http://pluvior.com/layout-multi.html](http://pluvior.com/layout-multi.html)

First thing I clicked 404'd on me. Oops!

